# Harness or a collar



## evakoz (Dec 2, 2015)

I am a newbie to the sport that is why I may sound ignorant, but please let me know if you use a flat collar or a harness for Schutzhund training? If harness, what brand is the best in your opinion?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have one of each for different reasons. I prefer the agitation collar for most early stuff with the dogs and the harness when working on the back tie.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I like harnesses on babies - but usually - your helper will tell you want he wants to work the youngsters on....they have their preferences


I get really nice harnesses made by an Amish harness maker.....most of my puppy people and friends have ones I have gotten for them



Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

As the others said, I use both depending on what I'm working on. Generally your helper or TD will tell you what they want and why. So follow their plan. 

I use one of these for my harness. Well close, I'm now realizing they don't have my exact ones anymore. I like all of these and again for different reasons. 

Padded All Weather Biothane Quick Release Dog Harness - All K-9 Inc

Patrol Dog Harness - All K-9 Inc

Special Operations K-9 Harness-Elite K-9

Usually if I'm using just a collar these days, I'm just using my fur saver. But as far as agitation collars go, I have these

2 inch Leather Dog Collar with Handle and Felt |All K-9

Redline K9 Service ID Dog Collar - All K-9 Inc


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

I would use whatever your TD suggests, since you're training in their program and they know your dog. My club does protection work on loosely fitted large link prong collars.


----------

